
Good source control check-in habits - jwilliams
http://richarddingwall.name/2008/11/23/back-to-basics-good-source-control-check-in-habits/
======
epall
And this is why I love git: I can use fine-grained check-ins locally to keep
detailed track of my work, but squash everything together into a sane set of
commits when I push upstream.

